# Best media setup for a planted tank



## Luis Batista (9 Aug 2014)

Hi all

I have a Tetratec EX700 and i want to optimize the filter media.
Im current on E.I dosing and have a middle planted aquarium and fish stock:










In the order of entry of the water on the filter: 

Basket 1: 2 Tetra sponges (pre filter)
Basket 2: 500g of porous ceramics of Fluval (biological)
Basket 3: 1 Tetra sponge + filter wool + 1 Tetra sponge (mechanical)
Basket 4: 2 Tetra sponges + Tetra fine filter pad (mechanical)

I wanted to put something of this kind: 

Basket 1: smooth ceramics for filtering larger particles 
Basket 2: porous ceramics for biological filtration 
Basket 3: porous ceramics for biological filtration 
Basket 4: 2 Tetra sponges + Tetra fine filter pad for mechanical filtration of finer particles 

There is so much to choose from in the market, it becomes difficult to choose and trust a brand and product. 
I've been researching three brands in particular: JBL, EHEIM and SERA. 

I chose the following products of these brands: 

*SERA:*

Sera Siporax - I dont know how many m² of colonisable area. Are the traditional form of porous ceramics. 

Sera Siporax mini: I dont know how many m² of colonisable area. Are in the form of balls, can get much more in the baskets. 


*JBL:*

JBL SintoMec: 1200 m² per liter of colonisable area. Are the traditional form of porous ceramics. 

JBL MICROMEC: 1500 m² per liter of colonisable area. Are in the form of balls, can get much more in the baskets. 


*EHEIM: *

EHEIM Substrat: 450 m² per liter of colonisable area. Ceramics are shaped like gravel.Seems to me that this form also allows you to put more into the baskets, compared to the traditional form of ceramics.

EHEIM PRO Substrat: 450 m² per liter of colonisable area. Are in the form of balls, can get much more in the baskets. 


What you people recommend based on your experience?

Best regards,

Luis Batista


----------



## Iain Sutherland (9 Aug 2014)

Your making it very complicated, anything with good surface area is fine. Personally I use Alfagrog as it doesn't limit flow but you can use chopped up sponges, shower douche things, scourers etc...
Your paying for the name with brands.

Balls are the worst offender for limiting flow.


----------



## Luis Batista (9 Aug 2014)

thanks for the reply Iain

we dont see that Alfagrog stuff in Portugal.

will buy some porous ceramics for another tray and leave the last tray with the Tetra sponges e the fine filter pad.

Im just wondering what media is best for the first tray/bottom tray, my filter dont have pre-filter, so the bottom tray need to have some media to do the mechanical filtration of large debris.

What is best?


----------

